# Looking for Lobster



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

New to the area and just looking for the lobsters. At what depth are they at right now? Any help would be great.
Alan


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of lobster? Shovelnose or spiny?


----------



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

I am happy with either, but my wife would really like to get a some spinys.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shovels are much more common in this area. 90 ft minimum, I find most in the 100-120 range. Natural bottom areas are best, they hang out on limestone ledges. Have also found them on the bridge rubble spots. 

Spiny are harder to come by and are generally huge in this area. The timber holes are a good area to look, as well as trysler grounds. All of these spots I mention have public coordinates on the MBT diver website. They are all big areas, just look at your bottom machine.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy pulled this one a couple of weeks ago. They are never a sure thing though.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Spinys used to be thick up here until Hurricane Opal in 1995. It deposited so much Mississippi muck all over our reefs that the Spinys disappeared for a long time. They are starting to make a come back but still not massive numbers. We used to wear them slap out before then.


----------

